# Can the seat mast be turned around?



## bogusdogs (Dec 22, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone knows if a seat mast from a 2013 Madone can be run both ways? So the 20mm back would then be 20mm fwd?


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*No*



bogusdogs said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows if a seat mast from a 2013 Madone can be run both ways? So the 20mm back would then be 20mm fwd?


No, you can't rotate the seat mast because it's part of the frame. You are probably referring to the mast cap. There are several lengths and offsets available to customize your fit.

Why would you want your seat to be 40mm farther forward?


----------

